

Ask HN: Linux games are also now being pirated - isom_gorczany

Hello,<p>I&#x27;ve just seen that games for Linux are now being piated also, for example, look at this:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thepiratebay.se&#x2F;search&#x2F;linux&#x2F;0&#x2F;99&#x2F;400<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thepiratebay.se&#x2F;torrent&#x2F;10681932&#x2F;Complete_Humble_Bundle_for_Linux_%28__more%29_part_2<p>How is this going to affect the Linux gaming momentum, or the Steam for Linux efforts?<p>As I understand, Linux is trying to be a serious competitor to gaming on Windows.<p>How are we going to encourage more developers to make Linux games since Linux gaming is in its infancy and users are already pirating the games?
======
jardaroh
Seeing pirated material for a platform or another means the popularity grows
or at the very least, demand grows. In any case, piracy is not a negative
thing and is often used to test a product before forking out money for it.
Often I have had to download a pirated copy of a game because the legally
bought client doesn't work due to DRM. Will developers shy away from Linux
because piracy happens there? Why don't they shy away from windows, osx, xbox,
ps4? Just as much piracy there, infact much more still.

